# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Amy's Pregnancy

## Lennie

We all know that she is pregnant, since she slept with that Billy boy on her birthday - just want to know is she 3 months gone or coming up to 3 months???

I am sure when you are 3 months or after, you cant get a abortion???

----------


## pinkfirefly

I thought you can have a abortion up to twenty weeks ( I think thats the maximum )

Should be a good storyline.

----------


## Katy

The Consequences of a drunken one night stand have shattering consiquences for Amy Barnes this week, as she discovers she is expecting a baby. 
"Amy has suspected she might be pregnant for a while" explains Ashley Slanina-Davies, who playes her"but she had hoped the problem would just go a way"
However Amys best friend, Michaela McQueen notices something is wrong and convinces the troubled teen to open up. 
"Its a shock to Michaela as she didnt even realise Amy had slept with anyone recently" explains Ashley" but shes supportive, and persuedes Amy to take a pregnancy test to be sure"
"Amys gobsmacked when the result is positive, shes been crossing her fingers that this wouldnt be the case, and now she has to face up to reality which is upsetting for her"
Michaela tries to comfort her friend but she is unable to offer much advice. 
"she tells Amy that she has 2 options - she can keep the baby or have the termination, she makes it sound so simple, but neither of the girls have considered the impact of such a decision will have on Amys life"
Already in deep trouble, the youngsters problems later multiply when motormouth Michael lets slip her mates secret to Billy, the father of her unborn child - and he doesnt tak the news very well. 
"when Amy comes face to face with Billy he just hurls abuse and refuses to accept responsability. Its devastating for Amy as she feels her whole world is crumbling around her. She has no idea what to do"
"the last thing Amy wants is to tell her mum and dad that shes expecting a baby. Shes so confused right now - Who knows what desperate measures she may go to". 

Thats the article on Amys Pregnancy from inside soap. as for how long im really not sure its got to be before three months but as this is soap land anything could happen.

----------


## Lennie

Thanks for the article  :Smile:  - i remember her sleeping with Billy and she was drunk

----------


## Footie_Chick

That was the lad she met in the park wasn't it, when all her family had planned a surprise tea, she went off to the park and got really drunk.

----------


## Katy

Yes and she came home drunk where Kathy made her eat birthday cake for Breakfast the day after. I loved that episode. WE know Kathys leaving so i wonder how this will tie into that story.

----------


## Florijo

I wonder if Amy's pregnancy brings Kathy back someday? You never know.

----------


## Lennie

> Yes and she came home drunk where Kathy made her eat birthday cake for Breakfast the day after. I loved that episode. WE know Kathys leaving so i wonder how this will tie into that story.


Mike went ballistic at Amy for going out - i thought it was good to see, that Mike can be a very patient dad and doesnt mind his kids wrapping him around their little fingers but if someone does something wrong or pushes him to the limit, he will go stand up to them and shout at them

----------


## Footie_Chick

I'm really looking for to see how Hollyoaks portray this storyline, they have done some great stuff recently and i hope this turns out well too. 
Kathy's leaving will have something to do with Mike finding out about her and Rhys but i wonder if Amy tells them her secret before this happens.

----------


## kirsty_g

does any one now when amy tells her parents

----------


## kitty_uk

I carnt wait for it all to come out, And think its great she keeps getting introtupted lol

----------


## Abbie

> I carnt wait for it all to come out, And think its great she keeps getting introtupted lol


I know but after waiting for so long it better be good otherwise it all would have been for nothing

----------


## kitty_uk

> I know but after waiting for so long it better be good otherwise it all would have been for nothing



Very true, I know its cruel, but I hope she struggles with the baby but decides to keep it, be nice if josh gets involved

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I know but after waiting for so long it better be good otherwise it all would have been for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, I know its cruel, but I hope she struggles with the baby but decides to keep it, be nice if josh gets involved


I know what you mean , alot of the time for really good storylines something bad has to happen

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Amy nearly told Josh today! I thought she was actually going to blurt out the truth, but she had to get interrupted again!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

All this build up better be worth it!

----------


## Abbie

> Amy nearly told Josh today! I thought she was actually going to blurt out the truth, but she had to get interrupted again!  
> 
> All this build up better be worth it!


I know, otherwise I wont be very happy!

----------


## Katy

Trust Frankie to interrupt at a crucial time. It has got to come out soon as soon the baby will be able to announce it to everyone instead.

----------


## Abbie

> Trust Frankie to interrupt at a crucial time. It has got to come out soon as soon the baby will be able to announce it to everyone instead.


I know but to be honest I think thats how its going to happen

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's a terrible fact of life but girls are getting pregnant while still at school.  She will probably have the baby alone before her family find out.

----------


## Katy

Two words, Cindy cunningham. 

If it were christmas day we would have an exact replica

----------


## Abbie

> Two words, Cindy cunningham. 
> 
> If it were christmas day we would have an exact replica


Sorry I didnt watch it then, you'll have to explain

----------


## Katy

Cindy was Maxs little sister and was friends with Mandy Hutchinson and she slept with sean on her 16th birthday which resulted in her being pregnant with his Kid. Well she covered up her pregnancy by wearing Baggy clothes so her mum and dad wouldnt find out, or her sisters. She gave birth on Christmas Day and tried to suffocate baby Holly but Her sister found out, and took her home or the hospital i think, and thats how everyone found out. It was 10 years ago round about so i dont really think many people will remember, but i think Hollyoaks will have to do something different otherwise it really is an exact replica.

----------


## Abbie

o right well by the sounds of it and the way Amy is acting they need ahve something good and different planned

----------


## Katy

definitly, i hope its not a sad ending as that would be the opposite of Cindy, she left for Spain with Holly and as far as we know lived happily ever after. I hope everythings all right. One option would be to get it all in the open NOW ! but i doubt that will be the option they take.

----------


## Abbie

> definitly, i hope its not a sad ending as that would be the opposite of Cindy, she left for Spain with Holly and as far as we know lived happily ever after. I hope everythings all right. One option would be to get it all in the open NOW ! but i doubt that will be the option they take.


No Im really started to think they will find out at last minute the rate its going

----------


## frankihope

*Seems that spoiler was wrong then!  storyline is still dragging on though! anybody heard whats going to happen??*

----------


## Katy

no but shes not getting that much screen time at the minute so it will probably happen in a few weeks, I have heard march but i cant rememeber where from so its no an accurate source.

----------


## frankihope

I heard March somewhere too! cant be too long now, I wonder whats going to happen with josh!

----------


## Abbie

> I heard March somewhere too! cant be too long now, I wonder whats going to happen with josh!


Ooo thats not long at all, I really cant wait to see whats going to happen

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    Amy gives birth on the 27th Feb.

----------

Abbie (18-02-2007), Katy (19-02-2007), laurouski (19-02-2007), willow (18-02-2007)

----------


## Katy

*Monday*


Amys in so much pain she can hardly stand up. 

*Tuesday*



Mike offers AMy some much needed support

*Wednesday*



Sarah's concerned as she comforts her younger sister.

*Thursday*



Sarah and Amy are horrified as Frankie and Kathy compare notes

_From the Hollyoaks website_

----------

Chloe-Elise (20-02-2007), DaVeyWaVey (19-02-2007), kitty_uk (19-02-2007), Pinkbanana (19-02-2007), willow (20-02-2007)

----------


## kitty_uk

Thank u for the post n pics, It looks set to get a bit more exciting

----------


## Chloe O'brien

it tells you on Digial Spy that she has a little girl.

----------


## Abbie

Oooooo Looking good now, looking forward to it now.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well looking at the pics it looks as though her family are a lot more supportive than she had thought they would be. i hope she does bond with the baby now,since she now has support.And also during the whole pregnancy shes never considered it a human being or a baby just a thing growing inside her thats set to ruin her life so i hope so does come to love her daughter in time

----------


## Kim

It'll take a while by the looks, she doesn't look much better on Thursday than she did Wednesday, even though she's had someone there for her. At least it looks like she has it at home, I don't think many would be able to stand up.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone know who the father of Amy's baby is?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Someone called Billy I think. I don't understand why they didn't just make Ste the father?

----------


## willow

> it tells you on Digial Spy that she has a little girl.


and i think she calls her leah

----------


## Katy

Inside soap this week tells us how thursdays episode, When Kathy bumps into Frankie in the village, she says that the baby is hers to cover up for Amy. I wonder if that is the way the story will go.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i hope not,, i'd like to see amy eventually admit to being the baby's mum and growing a bond rather letting kathy hyogging the baby all the time after all she is amy's baby give her the chance to prove she can be a good mum

----------


## Red08

> Inside soap this week tells us how thursdays episode, When Kathy bumps into Frankie in the village, she says that the baby is hers to cover up for Amy. I wonder if that is the way the story will go.


I read in Inside Soap that Amy makes a big decision about the future of her baby so reckon this could well be the decision she makes.  What a shame though, I really thought she would keep the baby.  Another poor kid with kathy as the mum then!!

----------


## Abbie

Bu would it wor if they say kathy is the mum, I know we havent seen her in a wile but still

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if thats the way the story goes kathy pretending to be the mum. we all know eventually the maternal instinct will kict in with amy and the secret wont stay secret since reece's mum already knows and i think amy will want to be mum to her daughter rather than sister

----------


## #1 Eastender

i hope she comes to realise its a daughter she wants, not a sister, soon cos it would be hell if another 'kathy' was let loose onto the streets of chester lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thats an awful thing to wish on a poor defenceless baby isnt it especially whenamy was away to try and feed her and kathy picked her up and said amy;s never done it before maybe next time eh amy

deep down she wants the baby she just needed someone like sarah to talk to it wont be long and i think she will crack and tell everyone the baby is hers, well i hope she does

----------

